# Less Service Workers Are Tipping Now



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

I can't speak for everyone but for me, I have noticed that service workers are tipping less than when Uber did not have an in-app tipping function. 

These workers will yack on their cell phone about what they made last night in tips but somehow get amnesia when it comes time to tip me.

I will even ask them, so how are your tips? Usually, they answer with one-word answers and get very quiet.

My ride quality continues to be good so nothing changed on my end.

I am thinking about doing what another poster suggested with a twist - get a stamp that I can take with me to restaurants and bars and when the check comes, no tip but a pretty stamp that says "you got 5-stars from an Uber driver".


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I wouldn't do it but a 5 stars stamp in the tip box would be hilarious.

As they clearing the table chant "5 stars! 5 stars!" and then throw up on the seat.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

henrygates said:


> I wouldn't do it but a 5 stars stamp in the tip box would be hilarious.
> 
> As they clearing the table chant "5 stars! 5 stars!" and then throw up on the seat.


And then call them, and tell them, that you left your phone in the restaurant, and demand them to bring it to your house.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopefully ratings take over tips in other situations, that would be good!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Hopefully ratings take over tips in other situations, that would be good!


Yup, keep trolling! Glad to see it makes you feel significant.



JayBeKay said:


> I can't speak for everyone but for me, I have noticed that service workers are tipping less than when Uber did not have an in-app tipping function.
> 
> These workers will yack on their cell phone about what they made last night in tips but somehow get amnesia when it comes time to tip me.
> 
> ...


Do what I do, do not end trip after they exit. If a server for instance can't throw me a buck or two, I keep the trip open and drive back along the same route for about two miles or so then end it. I'm gonna' get my tip one way or another.
If they complain, "ooops, forgot to end trip" got distracted. It happens!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Do what I do, do not end trip after they exit. If a server for instance can't throw me a buck or two, I keep the trip open and drive back along the same route for about two miles or so then end it. I'm gonna' get my tip one way or another.
> If they complain, "ooops, forgot to end trip" got distracted. It happens!


I do watch my bill closely when taking ride share. I have had just a few where the actual charge was different than the quoted price and every case they refunded me the difference.

I even watch the route for what you said while most of the time that is not an additional cost for me as the quoted price is what I pay regardless of what route you take, I simply don't want anyone receiving funds that they are should not have because of fraudulent activity.

They do watch that kind of stuff and if they catch it to much than they deactivate or start limiting access to promotions etc.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do watch my bill closely when taking ride share. I have had just a few where the actual charge was different than the quoted price and every case they refunded me the difference.
> 
> I even watch the route for what you said while most of the time that is not an additional cost for me as the quoted price is what I pay regardless of what route you take, I simply don't want anyone receiving funds that they are should not have because of fraudulent activity.
> 
> They do watch that kind of stuff and if they catch it to much than they deactivate or start limiting access to promotions etc.


Yeah, yeah, sure, sure, TROLL!!!
We all care so deeply for your thoughts!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yeah, yeah, sure, sure, TROLL!!!
> We all care so deeply for your thoughts!


You care enough to respond.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You care enough to respond.


I care enough to keep everyone else informed about you.
Go back to your Uber cubicle, Troll!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> I care enough to keep everyone else informed about you.
> Go back to your Uber cubicle, Troll!


You are funny, you think that people really need you to inform them about what they can read and easily make their own determination about, really funny.

I am quite happy sitting in this forum conversing with you and others, I think that is where I will stay for a while but thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are funny, you think that people really need you to inform them about what they can read and easily make their own determination about, really funny.
> 
> I am quite happy sitting in this forum conversing with you and others, I think that is where I will stay for a while but thank you for your suggestion.


You're quite happy being the social misfit that you are, is what you meant to say, and you are welcome for the correction!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> You're quite happy being the social misfit that you are, is what you meant to say, and you are welcome for the correction!


No, I actually say what I mean to say. Perhaps that is what you wish to say but I am quite capable of speaking for myself. Once again you are wrong.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, I actually say what I mean to say. Perhaps that is what you wish to say but I am quite capable of speaking for myself. Once again you are wrong.


No, I am accurate in describing you.
Sorry, cannot discredit you any longer.
Unlike yourself, I'm going out to dinner with my girlfriend.
So you keep on titillating yourself, by yourself, on this and those "other" websites!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> No, I am accurate in describing you.
> Sorry, cannot discredit you any longer.
> Unlike yourself, I'm going out to dinner with my girlfriend.
> So you keep on titillating yourself, by yourself, on this and those "other" websites!


Thank you for your permission, that was not asked for, nor required but I am glad that you think that you have such powers to grant even though you do not so once again you are wrong.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yup, keep trolling! Glad to see it makes you feel significant.
> 
> Do what I do, do not end trip after they exit. If a server for instance can't throw me a buck or two, I keep the trip open and drive back along the same route for about two miles or so then end it. I'm gonna' get my tip one way or another.
> If they complain, "ooops, forgot to end trip" got distracted. It happens!


Yeah, you'll get a few of those before UBER cracks down on it. There are a lot of things I'm going to try that are shady as hell.. Right around the time I decide to stop doing this.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Yeah, you'll get a few of those before UBER cracks down on it. There are a lot of things I'm going to try that are shady as hell.. Right around the time I decide to stop doing this.


Meh, I'll strategicaly take my chances. Also, some payback where they work. Yeah, remember me?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Also, some payback where they work. Yeah, remember me?


No, sorry I don't remember you, where did we meet?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, sorry I don't remember you, where did we meet?


You're too dense to get the punchline. 
But thats' ok, please continue to humiliate yourself.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> You're too dense to get the punchline.
> But thats' ok, please continue to humiliate yourself.


Whats your punchline? That you are a stalker and harass your passengers after the ride is over?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Whats your punchline? That you are a stalker and harass your passengers after the ride is over?


Nevermind, but thanks for confirming your mental disability.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Unlike yourself, I'm going out to dinner with my girlfriend.





Uberfunitis said:


> Thank you for your permission,


He just gave you the perfect opportunity to say something about his girlfriend! Coulda said, 'I saw her yesterday!' Y'all don't know how to fight!


----------

